# B&B - Galway City - Race Week



## OCY (26 Jun 2006)

Can anyone recommend a Bed and Breakfast / Hotel for Race Week in Galway


----------



## foxylady (26 Jun 2006)

OCY said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a Bed and Breakfast / Hotel for Race Week in Galway


 
Try this one www.crookhaven.net


----------



## tiger (26 Jun 2006)

In case you haven't been before, Galway is very busy during race week with most places booked out months in advance.  (Some I believe are permanently booked out, with standing reservations from year to year).


----------



## OCY (26 Jun 2006)

OCY said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a Bed and Breakfast / Hotel for Race Week in Galway


 
House I usually stay in is no longer doing B&B.... so looking for any accommodation at this stage.


----------



## foxylady (27 Jun 2006)

OCY said:
			
		

> House I usually stay in is no longer doing B&B.... so looking for any accommodation at this stage.


 
Have you tried the one I mentioned. Its located on Fr. Griffin Road which is an idela location 5 mins from quay st and 5 mins from Salthill


----------



## OCY (27 Jun 2006)

foxylady said:
			
		

> Have you tried the one I mentioned. Its located on Fr. Griffin Road which is an idela location 5 mins from quay st and 5 mins from Salthill


 
Tried it and its also booked up


----------



## foxylady (27 Jun 2006)

OCY said:
			
		

> Tried it and its also booked up


 
try [broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
www.alpharooms.com
[broken link removed]


----------



## foxylady (27 Jun 2006)

OCY said:
			
		

> Tried it and its also booked up


[broken link removed]


----------



## Ballyman (28 Jun 2006)

Go to [broken link removed] and do a search for accommodation Galway.

When the list of accommodation is shown, start at bottom (very important, most start at the top thus nothing available) and ring every single one of them until you find a vacancy!!

I do this every year 2 weeks before the races when I eventually decide to go!!! Usually takes about 20 or 30 phone calls but you'll find something.


----------



## tiger (28 Jun 2006)

Ballyman said:
			
		

> When the list of accommodation is shown, start at bottom (very important, most start at the top thus nothing available) and ring every single one of them until you find a vacancy


Funny, I thought the results form Ireland.ie were random as there's no obvious ordering.  However just tried the same search twice & it came up the same both times, so worth going with the bottom/middle of the list strategy.(Sorry for going slightly off topic)


----------



## Perplexed (1 Jul 2006)

I thought it should be easier in Galway now with so many new hotels.  Are they just too expensive ?

Foxylady, I'm glad you enjoyed your stay in Crookhaven.....it's owned by a friend of mine !

Now I understand why I don't even have spare floor space during race week. Every couch & blow up mattress is put to good use with all the relations !


----------



## gordongekko (1 Jul 2006)

what nights during race week are you looking for?


----------



## hm2605 (1 Jul 2006)

During race week 2 years ago we stayed here - 
[broken link removed]

It was a lovely B&B and very reasonable. Its in Salthill.


----------



## foxylady (3 Jul 2006)

Perplexed said:
			
		

> I thought it should be easier in Galway now with so many new hotels. Are they just too expensive ?
> 
> Foxylady, I'm glad you enjoyed your stay in Crookhaven.....it's owned by a friend of mine !
> 
> Now I understand why I don't even have spare floor space during race week. Every couch & blow up mattress is put to good use with all the relations !


 
I have stayed there twice and always recommend it to anyone looking for a b& b in galway as its superb location and Margaret is very Nice.


----------



## seamus1973 (6 Jul 2010)

try gulliver.ie I've found some good places there if self catering is your thing there's a place in Sea Rd I've stayed in before not too bad and very close to town about 2 mins walk to Jurys Inn/Quay St


----------



## Hillsalt (6 Jul 2010)

Rowan House, Tuam Road. You can see the Ballybrit main stand from there. Phone 091 757128


----------



## Murfnm (6 Jul 2010)

Try Griffin Lodge - 3 Father Griffin Place, Galway, Ireland - check it out on trip advisor. Stayed there a few times - 5 mins from city centre, nice fry in the mornings - quiet cul de sac too 353 91 589440


----------



## Boyd (6 Jul 2010)

Lads this thread is over 4 years old!


----------



## VOR (6 Jul 2010)

username123 said:


> Lads this thread is over 4 years old!



..and as the FF lads and the developers won't be there this year, I'm sure the hotels will be charging a more reasonable rate.


----------



## elcato (6 Jul 2010)

is the student accommodation and is very reasonable and a nice stroll along the river.


----------



## mercman (6 Jul 2010)

seamus1973 said:


> there's a place in Sea Rd I've stayed in before not too bad and very close to town about 2 mins walk to Jurys Inn/Quay St



Maybe 2 mins if you are an Olympic athlete otherwise ask somebody that knows what they are talking about.

More like 35 mins to jurys Inn. Up Father Griffin Road then Father Griffin Ave and then Sea Road. 

Seamus, as a first time poster, try giving actual facts instead of seeking free advertising.


----------

